

Hyperboria – A global meshnet powered by cjdns nodes - markmassie
http://hyperboria.net

======
snikeris
With all the concern about net neutrality, I'm surprised there is not more
interest here in technological solutions to the problem.

We have the hardware (cheap wireless routers) and software (cjdns) to break
the near-monopoly on last-mile internet connectivity.

Edit: see also [https://projectmeshnet.org/](https://projectmeshnet.org/)

------
sdrothrock
I'm really not sure what's going on there.

There's no explanation of it -- only a captcha and a brief notice about how to
keep from having to enter the captcha again.

I entered it three times, only to be presented with the same page.

------
qznc
The webpage is pretty useless, if you do not know what "cjdns" is. There
should be at least a link with more explanation. So far, this is not "for
regular people".

~~~
pronoiac
The "cjdns" in the headline links to:

[https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns](https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns)

It looks like TOR with a GPG/PGP web of trust.

~~~
exo762
Except that it is crafted with privacy, not anonymity in mind. And it does not
use onion routing.

